# Low score after first day of driving last week



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

After driving for one day and 5 trips last week..my rating is 2.5 and I haven't been back out since. I think I'm a good and personable driver but think I made some rookie mistakes and learning the app etc. The weekly summary I got today shows that 1 out of 5 passengers rated me a 5.

But I'm confused because the driver app still shows me at 5. What will the customer see?..the 2.5 or 5? If it will show 2.5 will I still get riders?

Please help I'm feeling discouraged now


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

For at least the first 100 rides uber doesn't look that closely at the ratings. You'll plenty of oppurtunity to bring it back up, if you feel its very low. Uber on


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

It's people not liking Uber more than not liking you, and there's nothing you can do about it but Uber on or you could of course, Uber off and rightly so.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Thanks Jeff Saloon and Jizzwagon. A week off and your feedback helped me get some perspective. And to think I gave the riders all 5.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> After driving for one day and 5 trips last week..my rating is 2.5 and I haven't been back out since. I think I'm a good and personable driver but think I made some rookie mistakes and learning the app etc. The weekly summary I got today shows that 1 out of 5 passengers rated me a 5.
> 
> But I'm confused because the driver app still shows me at 5. What will the customer see?..the 2.5 or 5? If it will show 2.5 will I still get riders?
> 
> Please help I'm feeling discouraged now


What kind of rookie mistake are you making?

I hope you aren't using the iPhone, I highly recommend you stop using the iPhone and get an android device because with the android partner app it has google maps integration and that will help you navigate the city. Make sure you get a large screen one, maybe even a tablet with LTE internet access and a tablet holder.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberxD said:


> What kind of rookie mistake are you making?
> 
> I hope you aren't using the iPhone, I highly recommend you stop using the iPhone and get an android device because with the android partner app it has google maps integration and that will help you navigate the city. Make sure you get a large screen one, maybe even a tablet with LTE internet access and a tablet holder.


Yeah, because the iPhone integrated map is different. </sarcasm font>


----------



## Zanna (May 5, 2015)

I just had my first uber driving night last night (Los Angeles) ... whew! There were some things that they didn't explain that made a few things awkward, namely the fact that correspondence with drivers goes through a regulated phone number. I LIKE that, but it would have been awesome to know that and not think that the last riders were contacting me (and I was a good 50 miles away from them).

I used Waze instead of the navigation in the app - it had me going all over Timbuktu. I didn't get all 5s for my ratings, so I understand your discouragement, but like Jeff Saloon says up top, Uber doesn't pay attention for awhile (thankfully - the app is finicky!). 

Another confusing part - while I had a fare in my car, I got pinged a few more times to pick someone up that was on the way. I thought that was weird. I hope that doesn't count against me. I was trying to get used to driving one set of people in a crazy town during rush hour, I'm not ready for more than one fare at a time! Plus, that would be awkward. If I were a rider, I'd be irritated if the driver deviated from where I was going to pick someone else up. Plus, you can't tell if you have enough room for everyone. What if one party had 2 and another 3? Not fitting in my sexy Prius.

I'm ready to get slammed in these posts - it seems everyone on here is pretty mean to each other. Although this has been a "nice" post.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> Thanks Jeff Saloon and Jizzwagon. A week off and your feedback helped me get some perspective. And to think I gave the riders all 5.


In the beginning don't rush. Before you set sail on each fare have an understanding of your route. Ask pax if they have a preferred route and if so let them direct you. If not, pay attention to GPS until your confident of where your going. Some addresses have been multiple times and know best route over GPS. Like riding a bike, it will become second nature. That said, my other advice never solely depend upon Uber!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Try to avoid the big drinking hours until you gain some confidence. Here is my mantra: train the pax. If you want a five star rating from them.... show them how by rating them five stars in front of them. Tell them why- anything less is a fail. Psychology plays a particular role. If you tell someone anything less than a five is a fail, and rate them a five in front of you, it become much more difficult for them to rate you lower. 

I would think you could easily do that with someone who was giving you mild grief but seemed reasonable and rational. Don't let lack of tip affect the way you rate them, Uber tells them not to tip, so there is no reason to even factor that in. 

Be confident....... try to determine where you are going before you start the trip. Learn to use your GPS, but ultimately, try to cultivate your own sense of direction and navigational ability. It will pay off.

Some people, particularly drunks see the person riding them home as their last chance to feel good about themselves, that can be to your benefit, it could also spell all kinds of trouble.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

The problem with part of this is the person rating you doesn't have to right away. When you have to rate them before you move onto your next fare. They don't have to rate you till there next Uber. So in beginning let them know your new. And you'll appreciate there immediate and considerate judgement knowing you are new. Rather then them waiting and not considering your a newbie.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> After driving for one day and 5 trips last week..my rating is 2.5 and I haven't been back out since. I think I'm a good and personable driver but think I made some rookie mistakes and learning the app etc. The weekly summary I got today shows that 1 out of 5 passengers rated me a 5.
> 
> But I'm confused because the driver app still shows me at 5. What will the customer see?..the 2.5 or 5? If it will show 2.5 will I still get riders?
> 
> Please help I'm feeling discouraged now


Uber on!
Even a 2.5 star driver is a plenty for these fares! You are good, learn to use the app, read this forum, dig out useful information, you will be just fine.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

no worries. when your ride count climbs, so will the rating. just be yourself. dont take shit. no more than 4 people for UberX. Although I tend (not always) to rate low if there is more than two person. 4 people get 3 star, because they are cheap. i give people 5 star only if they are nice, or i sense they are nice, they dont even have to talk to me. also always check the personal is "spychologicaly normal before starting the ride. if they are not adequate. tell them to leave the car and do NOT begin the trip. if you tell them after you begin the trip, then you will get low rating. once that BEGIN was pushed, you, in some ways, are a slave to the passanger. but before the BEGIN you can cancel right in their face, and flip a finger.... they can not rate if you did not begin the trip.

I also give low rating if they ask me to play the music in my car. But if there is a surge and I am making good money I give 5. unless they do something stupid, like taking photos of me, being too loud, slmming doors, drunk, etc.

when i started to select my pax upon arrival, my rating improved. one lady was clearly tired, and was lazy to walk extra 15feet around the block towards my car. I was on a one way street and to get to her it would take me around two blocks. I asked her to come to my car, I was right there, then I locked my doors. When she came to my car, I evaluated her visually. I rolled down the window and told her i had to cancel because i did not want low rating. Then I canceled and left.

also do not hezitate to mark bad pax by star 1. this will send message to other drivers. I have seen pax with 3.8 ratings. out of curiosity I accepted just to see the person. it turned out to be girl with some ADHD or something. she was nice, but i could say she was taking some kind of psych medications. but i was nice to her and i am sure she rated me well, so I gave her a 5...


also before moving the cr, I ask them if they know a btter way to get to destination. if they tell me to follow Googlemap. I do so. But I zoom out the map, and show them the route, if they OK it, i continue. sometime the google take 5 mile detours, its faster, but costs money to pax, this way you get low rating.

good luck.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> It's people not liking Uber more than not liking you, and there's nothing you can do about it but Uber on or you could of course, Uber off and rightly so.


its always hard to tell. if you been drving long enough for uber, and you get low rating then its probbly uber fault you get low rating. but new drivers get bad rating for various reasons. not knowing the city. driving like maniacs. sudden stop, or pull offs. making pax uncomfortable, etc list goes on.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I noted everyone's thoughtfully written replies to my post these past few days..and I'm happy to report back that I have a 5 average rating for the week. I know this won't always be the case because of random jerks I'll come across. I think I'll try this again a few more times and see what happens. Virtual hugs to all here. I'm a hugger.


----------

